# Describe Yourself



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## OldJaneLee (Jun 4, 2010)

foodie said:


> Negatives: Insecure, kinda chubby (my tummy), quiet, bad conversationalist (i don't know where to take the convo at times), im bad at telling stories, i avoid friends, aquantices...hard for me to form close bonds with ppl...i can only make ppl aquantancies and never really friends, lazy, slob, i suppose i care to much about other ppl and not myself...yet my anxiety makes me think so much about myself almost in a selfish way. I run away from people who are interesting in talking to me. etc.
> 
> Positives: Nice, Caring, Funny, Scarcastic(maybe should be in the negative section lol), a wise ***, silly, goofy, random, nuts at times..Interesting hobbies/interest (Culture, Dining out, Cooking, Children, reading international book/films(goes along with culture but im culturally obssesed I guess),Long drives, About to get back into writing, and other cool things too..


Ditto.

... Oh, hey, how ya doing foodie?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,I'll do it.Let's see how many positives I can get out of myself today :b

Negatives: Negative(working on that),absent minded,insecure,bad skin,doubting myself,bad conversationalist,trust issues,giggles too much when I'm nervous,hate housework(but I do it),avoid people,skeptical towards other people,messy,unstructured,procrastinator,clumsy,worry too much,low self esteem,lazy,always running late,unattractive, and a lot more.

Positives: patient(in most situations),adventurous,independent,good sense of humour,not afraid to get my hands dirty,down to earth,curious,loves travelling,good taste in music(I think so lol),decent cook(no one has died yet :b),weird,likes to write,enjoy photography,try to be non-judgemental and have an open mind,enjoy discussions,love people who stand up for themselves and whatever they want without worrying about what other people think.(I want to be like that some day)

Yeah,that's a little bit about me. New friends are always welcome,send me a message or whatever if you want


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Negatives: Dependent for a few major things, lazy, disorganized, very emotional, very easily bored, dependent on male attention for self esteem, dislike most people, distrusting, unmotivated, tend to keep secrets from people for several months to years, afraid of rejection, avoid certain things at all costs which would be VERY beneficial to my health, too critical of myself, go through phases where I care too much about how I look, ALWAYS late to everything.

positives: a loyal friend, practical, intelligent, in good physical shape, forgiving, I have a quick temper but I get over things very quickly, dependable, responsible, humane, despite disliking most people, I'm accepting.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

yellowpaper: almost sounds like what Im going to post

Guess I'll be the first guy to post 

Negative: Random Mood Swings, Negative, Quiet, lacks motivation & lazy, other health issues, unimaginative, random bouts of selfesteem, Don't trust people, Dont stick up for myself, Dislike too much hanging around people. Ugly, Can't sit still for more then 30mins

Positive: Very Intelligent, Caring, Empathetic, Understanding, Good conversating skills(once I get out of the zone), Generally Independent, Logical Thinker, Trys almost anything, Always looks at every perspective about making choices. amazing at Mathematics.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

Ouch... some of you seem to enjoy beating up on yourselves. I do it too, but for the most part try to avoid doing it publicly. I think from now on maybe we should limit ourselves to positives only!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Enjoys long walks on the beach and watching sunsets.....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Negatives: quiet; stupid

Positives: always wears fresh makeup; fishes with recyled string line; vomits only on your birthday; builds lego castles for your cheesecakes; instigates murders for tv; large; indigo girls; buys oranges for the homeless; crips inside abandoned bungalows; juxtaposes words for english students; rains on saturdays; eats walnuts to cure color blindness


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Pompous, boring, ugly, stinky, oblivious, socially inept, awkward, selfish, lazy, paranoid, untrustworthy, untrusting, pessimistic, whiny, smug, vain, self-absorbed, aloof, hypocritical, slovenly, unreliable, argumentative, underweight, humorless, anxious, taciturn, depressive, depressing, tactless, inconsiderate, ambitionless, miserly, passive-aggressive, pretentious, petty, uncreative, wretched, boastful, cynical, self-hating, cowardly, grasping, boorish, hm, I'll stop there.

also, redundant:

whiny
pompous, pretentious, boastful, argumentative
grasping, miserly, selfish
inconsiderate, tactless
lazy, slovenly, ambitionless
untrusting, paranoid
boring, taciturn
depressive, wretched, pessimistic, cynical
self-absorbed, vain 
boorish
cowardly, anxious
socially inept, awkward, aloof
untrustworthy, unreliable
hypocritical
ugly, stinky


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Tall dark and handsome.. :lol not really

Should really start with the positives people.  

I dont know how you all can post so much. I can never think of anything to say.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I am one of those people whose gall bladder has a direct opening into the stomach; such people are short lived as a rule. At the age of 21 I was offered a union with a woman. I achieved this with the greatest possible difficulty, experiencing the most acute pains of the bladder.

I have in every way a dog-like nature. My appearance is that of a little lapdog. I am bored with conversations, but happily greet visitors like a dog. But when something is snatched from me I sit up and growl. I hate many people exceedingly and they avoid me. I bark at wrong-doers. I am malicious and bite people with sarcasms. I have a dog-like horror of baths.

Actually I might have just plagiarised this from Isaac Newton's self-descriptions.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Positive (mostly manifest in anxiety-free situations): witty, insightful, good looking, well-read, full of (repressed) ideas, original, trying to be helpful, initiative, responsible, loyal.
Negative: angry, negative, overcritical, ugly feet(-ed), insecure, imperative.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Positives: Genius, Super sexy and hot, Great ***, Ripped, Hard Working, Great Singing Voice

Negatives: Liar...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Positives: kind, genuine, affectionate, silly sense of humour, determined, ambitious, reasonably intelligent, doesn't like gossip, non-judgemental, open-minded, quite nice hair

Negatives: low self-esteem, insecure, overly sensitive, easily upset, bad at making conversation, awkward, inward-focused, indecisive, spends too long on hair...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm interesting, I'll give it a go. 

Negatives: Low self esteem, poor body image, insecure, overweight, unhappy with career, spends too much time on the internet, disorganized, sometimes lazy, often bored, sometimes overly critical of self and others, socially awkward with new people

Positives: Motivated, determined to improve myself, caring and sympathetic, good listener, excellent shoulder to cry on, intelligent, great sense of humor, open minded, not easily upset or angered, emotionally mature, technically savvy, uses good grammar, does not use text message abbreviations (r u here?? thx), eats healthy and works out regularly, hard worker (when there is work to be done), loyal and will defend good friends to the end, excellent cook, properly hydrated, non-addictive personality, inquisitive and curious, enjoys meeting people though its sometimes difficult, enjoys good discussion and friendly debate, loves traveling and music, is single and accepting applications


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Handsome intelligent funny kind hearted loyal modest:blah


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Negatives: extremely lazy, queen of procrastination, a little chubby[tummy and hips/thighs], hates most people, sometimes doesn't understand myself, usually bad at starting a conversation, extremely sensitive, afraid of rejection, insecure, I'm a pretty calm person but I'll sometimes get a very bad temper, I like to argue sometimes, selfless & selfish at times, very small boobs that don't really fit in a 32B

positives: very sweet, kind, tries to help other people, pretty, funny, great sense of humor, very intelligent, witty, caring, very talented, likes to do extreme things, wild, sometimes doesn't care what people think


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Negatives: projects idealized female figure onto all close attachments, as a means of trying to get early developmental needs met - ultra clingy, sees abandonment and rejection everywhere. 

Positives: moot

Conclusion: needs more therapy


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Angry, scarred face, driven to madness.

I'm the last of my kind.

I refuse to change.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm

Negatives: Lazy, spontaneous to a fault, insecure, ugly as hell, no job, no higher education, lives with parents, hard to trust, has a hard time trusting, quiet, doesn't like most conversation, a bit boring, corny/immature sense of humor, tends to get lost in thought and ignore the presense of others.

Positives: Honest, very loyal to friends and SO's, stands up for those close to him, adventurous, has a sensitive side, intelligent, works out, loves to laugh, romantic (or tries to be), likes puppies, kittens, kids, and definitely wants a family, forgiving/lenient, is addicted to cuddling, cooks AND cleans the dishes, doesn't take life seriously and thinks the most important thing is making people feel happy and loved.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

alright, heres me

negatives: i can get jelousish, i can be lazy, i can be closed minded about things (mostly music...), i can say the wrong thing sometimes, i can procrastinate sometimes, pretty unorganized, sensitive to judgement, i have really bad confidence about my appearance(i was kind of like a uglyduck syndrome, but i still have hard time accepting compliments and stuff) sometimes can be desperate for attention, i take a huge defensive strike beside rap music and some people majorly diss me for that... but whatever

positives: passionate, caring, understanding, good sense of humor, how i like to try to keep things as chill as possible, how i am relatable on so many levels with people ( i have a huge network of interests and "small things" i love that i dont really mention), i love people but im scared of them and negative opinions...


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

odd_one_out said:


> I am one of those people whose gall bladder has a direct opening into the stomach; such people are short lived as a rule. At the age of 21 I was offered a union with a woman. I achieved this with the greatest possible difficulty, experiencing the most acute pains of the bladder.
> 
> I have in every way a dog-like nature. My appearance is that of a little lapdog. I am bored with conversations, but happily greet visitors like a dog. But when something is snatched from me I sit up and growl. I hate many people exceedingly and they avoid me. I bark at wrong-doers. I am malicious and bite people with sarcasms. I have a dog-like horror of baths.
> 
> Actually I might have just plagiarised this from Isaac Newton's self-descriptions.


 :clap


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

"My passions are extremely strong, and while I am under their sway nothing can equal my impetuosity. I am amenable to no restraint, respect, fear, or decorum. I am cynical, bold, violent and daring. No shame can stop me, no fear of danger alarm me. Except for the one object in my mind the universe for me is non-exisitent. But all this lasts only a moment; and the next moment plunges me into complete annihilation. Catch me in a calm mood, I am all indolence and timidity. Everything alarms me, everything discourages me. I am frightened by the buzzing of a fly. I am too lazy to speak a word or make a gesture. So much am I slave to fears and shames that I long to vanish from mortal sight. If action is necessary I do not know what to do; if I must speak I do not know what to say; if anyone looks at me I drop my eyes. When roused by passion, I can sometimes find the right words to say, but in ordinary convertsation I can find none, none at all. I find convertsation unbearable owing to the very fact that I am obliged to speak"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I live life to the max.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Midget brunette Medusa. This is both a negative and a positive quality.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Negatives: Sometimes lazy, not interested, bored, can be anti-social

Positives: believe in myself, confidence, positive outlook on life, drinks lots of beers when out, determined if I want something


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Positives: love to laugh, love people, caring, affectionate, loyal, passionate, understanding, forgiving, hardworking, not a quitter, a great mom (at least so I was told), embarrassed myself too much to care anymore

negatives: oh boy here goes 
low self esteem, low confidence in social situations, low self worth, over critical of myself, perfectionist, not assertive enough, avoids confrontation too much, procrastinator, over analyzes things at times 

can't think of anything else at the mo


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Positives: I'll listen forever, generally understanding, very smart, possibly intelligent, very pale skin that I tend to take good care of, interesting style of dress that's unique without being weird, kind, sharp wit, eyes that switch from brown to hazel at will, hair color that is red blonde and brown at the same time (natural too), well-educated, open-minded, am awesome at Trivial Pursuit, very good memory, very giving, good at making cakes and cookies, will do anything for a friend, plays video games (but only Nintendo), loves cinema, inquisitive.

Negatives: a walking cliche of the over-educated bibliophile, I will seriously talk your ear off about classics or literature or art without realizing that the interest isn't a shared one, use slightly-to-very archaic words and phrases that can make my speech difficult to understand, knows very little about modern pop culture, can be unintentionally arrogant, smoker (trying to quit, honest!), chronically low self-esteem, very tall for a girl but will still wear heels, my closest friend is a straight male, painfully shy, Southern accent (slight, but still there), fatalistic, disorganized, difficult to get to know, despairs easily, fan of musical theatre.


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Positives and negatives tend to be subjective, so I'll just list everything together and you can sort it out for yourself.

Sardonic sense of humor, very sarcastic, witty, judgmental, gossipy, brown hair, hazel eyes, pale skin, lots of freckles, almost 5'5", thin, quirky, obsessive personality, picky eater, doesn't party, straight-edge, inexperienced, film student, extremely loyal friend, defensive, secretive, trust issues, intimacy issues, intelligent, grammar nazi, history buff, 80s teen movie buff, writer, Harry Potter fan, alternative/pop-punk fan, vegetarian, procrastinator, lazy, messy, driven, nail biter, lip biter, baseball fan, liberal, secularist, clumsy, huge sweet-tooth


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Positive : generally a nice person, open-minded, intelligent, fantastic sense of humor, witty, punctual, loyal, has the ability to concentrate on one specific thing without being distracted, takes pleasure in the small things, tall, handsome?(so I've been told)

Negative: misanthrope, can be an *** at times, unintentionally arrogant about certain things, inability to genuinely connect with people, painfully shy, has an absolutely irrational fear of rejection, skinny, pale.


----------



## doggster (Jun 22, 2010)

Negatives - I expect too much from people. - My spontaneous (sometimes annoying) energy - There are very few people on this planet i can connect with - I end up hating almost everyone i meet - I have social freaking anxiety disorder.

Positives - I have a grounded outlook on life - I take failure as a learning experience - I have no regrets - I'm not a simple minded individual - I have an obscure sense of humor - I'm not a bad looking chap.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Negatives: Um, kinda short, physically weak, have a habit of rolling my eyes in public, low self-esteem, look to avoid convo's before they start, not good at meeting new people.

Positives: I'm very nice to people I actually know, I always look to help people in a time of need, often put people's feelings ahead of my own, I enjoy learning more about life, and I'm not hostile towards people.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

_Positive: _Articulate, good writer, polite, good looking- I like my face, hair, legs, basically my whole body, naturally thin, intelligent (nerd), love art, dress well, loyal, honest when it matters, practical, caring, organized, neat, understanding of others needs and feelings, responsible, spiritual, detail-oriented, skilled, good listener, helpful, and kind.

_Negative_: Procrastinator, low self esteem, whiny, emotionally clingy, overly secretive, easily upset, extremely reserved- I don't talk much, depend too much on others to initiate contact, distrustful, cynical, controlling, I'll often act like the opposite of what I'm really thinking/feeling, passive aggressive, overly high expectations of others, can be narrow minded at times as well as stubborn, perfectionist, I get overly dramatic or monotone when irritated, and bi-polar.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pros: tall, tanned, fit, friendly, fun to be around, driven to better myself, reasonably intelligent, musical.

Cons: has mild SA issues, can look to the wrong places for motivation, addictive personality, occasional self doubter, crap dancer:boogie:|.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> Negatives: quiet; stupid
> 
> Positives: always wears fresh makeup; fishes with recyled string line; vomits only on your birthday; builds lego castles for your cheesecakes; instigates murders for tv; large; indigo girls; buys oranges for the homeless; crips inside abandoned bungalows; juxtaposes words for english students; rains on saturdays; eats walnuts to cure color blindness


I'd like to add:

Pros: useful riding a bike; mustache trimmed; google champion; blood is black; hates that song; fishes on weekdays; laughs at sorrows; joins clubs with men; offers support to discoholics; queue reducer; habit venter; habitat provider; hot dog vender

Cons: quiet; stupid; dumb; stupid


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ You are full of positives K. Even some of the negatives you've listed can be see as positive or a good thing in some peoples/a partners eyes .

You have tons to offer right now..one day you will realise this, then you'll find what you have been looking for. I should take my own advice.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

madly not in love. intensely engaged in nothing. living for the hell of it.


----------

